# Baby born in the USA



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,
My wife and have been here for 2 years, and are about to start our green card process off via my employer who is sponsoring me.
We are currently on an L1 and L1B (my wife)
My wife is now pregnant, and we plan on staying here.
My question i does anyone know if our baby will become a US citizen automatically, and if that has any bearing on a future green card application decision ?
Regards
Dave


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

grifforama said:


> Hi,
> My wife and have been here for 2 years, and are about to start our green card process off via my employer who is sponsoring me.
> We are currently on an L1 and L1B (my wife)
> My wife is now pregnant, and we plan on staying here.
> ...


Amendment XIV of the US Constitution provides "right of the soil" to all children born here except those of diplomats and invading armies.

Child may also become a dual citizen depending on your current nationality(ies).


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Forgot to add that the child can sponsor you after they've turned 21. But I think your application through your current employment status may well prove quicker!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you want the child to have dual nationality without going through hassles later in life, check with your consulate about registration requirements. I don't know where you are from, but if you are from an EU country, that dual citizenship is gold. Americans have fewer opportunities to move overseas, and that dual nationality will help.

Having a child that is an American citizen probably won't help with the green card. We cheerfully deport underage children if their parents are deported, and have lots of babies born just over the border from Mexico, and we don't take their families in, either.

Good luck with the green card.


----------



## FloD (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Your baby will automatically get US citizenship if he is born in the US. Depending on your country of origin he might have to chose once he get 21 years old one citizenship only. Some countries allow dual citizenship while others do not. For ex: If you come from France your son or daughter can keep both US and French citizenship. If you come from Belgium, once at his majority age he will have to select one or the other.

The citizenship of your kid doesn't have bearing on green card application.

Hope it helps. Good luck with the baby!
Flo



grifforama said:


> Hi,
> My wife and have been here for 2 years, and are about to start our green card process off via my employer who is sponsoring me.
> We are currently on an L1 and L1B (my wife)
> My wife is now pregnant, and we plan on staying here.
> ...


----------

